# Oily Crepes



## miguzigoldfish (Sep 5, 2004)

Is it normal for the first two or three crepes to come out a little opaque and oily? If not how can I fix this. The rest come out fine, but I hate to throw out the first two.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

The first one is always a bit weird. It goes with the territory.


----------



## miguzigoldfish (Sep 5, 2004)

thank you. I think it might be because of like two much butter or oil in the pan.


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Sounds like exactly the problem. Glad you figured it out.


----------

